# Best biscuit joiner?



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying one, any ideas as to which ones I should look at?
rstermer


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I know many knock HF and so on and want the "name brand" tools but the one I got is the one from HF when i got it tho it was $79 now it appears its only $59 used the heck out of it and still works perfect came with a set of spare bushings to always a plus well built a little on the heavy side but I kinda like that in a tool like to know im actually holding something.

Cant complain on it for the price compared to many other brands it was a bargain and I have used it a heck of a lot and still as good as the day I got it.

Only thing I had to do with it straight out the box was tighten the top handle and it was ready to go.

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have an old Elu which is superb and can be used as a mini circular saw. And I have a £20 Aldi model which works just fine.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a Roybi and have used the h__ out of it and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a Porter cable hand-held and one of the near-extinct Rockwell table mounted and foot pedal fed models. They both work fine. If you are not sure you will use it much, you might try getting along with a slitting cutter on your router until a good used one comes your way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

It comes down to how much you are going to use it,,I have 4 of them and the HF will do a good good job,,the PC'S ones also do a great job,,but the best one I have is for the for the router table from MLCS, it's so easy to use and setup on the table or the hand router...plus it will beat the others hands down on the price...

It's no big deal to just walk over to router table with the stock and put the slots in...and if you have the slot cutter up don't need to buy the kit from MLCS.....

Biscuit kits and Glue Spreader

11pc 1/4" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130339837965 end time Nov-01-09 09:51:32 PST)

==========





rstermer said:


> I'm thinking about buying one, any ideas as to which ones I should look at?
> rstermer


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have Freud I got from HD. It's a very nice little compact model easy to use and works really well.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I think I've told this story here before, but my biscuit joiner was probably my first Ebay purchase. Like the HF model, it appears to be adapted from a small angle grinder. Mine came with a case, dust bag, biscuits, glue bottle, extra blade and brushes. If I remember correctly it was $5, plus $15 shipping, and it works perfect. But since I got a pocket hole jig, it mostly just sits.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had the same old Dewalt model since around 93. They all do the same thing, a friend bought an ELU for an ungodly amount of money it doesn't cut a hole any better than my old Dewalt.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I've had a Ryobi for 15 years and granted I just do woodworking as a hobby it has never failed me.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The hand held models do seem to be an adapted angle grinder. The noise is something, they always sound rough.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You should give the Bosch Colt a try,,it's just what the doctor ordered,,VS, any angle,and it quite smooth running with the slot cutters installed...


Amazon.com: Bosch PR005 Tilt Base for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Bosch PR20EVSNK Colt Installers Kit 5.7 Amp 1-Horsepower Fixed Base Variable Speed Router with 4 Assorted Bases and Edge Guide: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: bosch colt US Home Improvement

=========


Mike Wingate said:


> The hand held models do seem to be an adapted angle grinder. The noise is something, they always sound rough.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 1, 2009)

Did extensive research before buying Dewalt. Appears to be best bang for buck at this time. No regrets, the unit works well and is very user freindly.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi rstermer
> 
> It comes down to how much you are going to use it,,I have 4 of them and the HF will do a good good job,,the PC'S ones also do a great job,,but the best one I have is for the for the router table from MLCS, it's so easy to use and setup on the table or the hand router...plus it will beat the others hands down on the price...
> 
> ...


Hi Bob- thanks for the idea. Will the MLCS cutter work on miter joints?

rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

You bet .. I do like to use the fence insert, to keep the stock from going into the black hole behind the bit.

It's just a fence insert with a slot in it, so only thing sicking out is the slot cutter blade..like a table saw so to speak..but safer than the table saw or any other tool..

It's true the stock can't get by the slot cutter because of the bearing but it's just safer on the miter joints..something like below..


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2482-deep-spline-slot-jigs.html
====



rstermer said:


> Hi Bob- thanks for the idea. Will the MLCS cutter work on miter joints?
> 
> rstermer


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi rstermer
> 
> 
> It's true the stock can't get by the slot cutter because of the bearing but it's just safer on the miter joints..something like below..
> ...


Hi Bob

What speed are you running that saw blade at?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello,
I have the little Ryobi, and the big PC, along with the HF. I used the heck out of all of them. I love the Ryobi for little stuff. PC is heavy and sometimes awkward, just plain big.
I haven’t any trouble with the HF. But it looks and sounds cheap. Don’t believe it would hold up to daily use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

They run at 8,000 rpm's the norm...I know that's a bit high but I have not had any problem with them at that speed..


=========



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> What speed are you running that saw blade at?
> 
> ...


----------

